# I would like to take a moment to talk about Diatomaceous Earth.



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

I hope this doesn't sound all commercial-ey... the brand does not matter at all, it's all the same, so I hope it's allowed here. My apologies if I'm breaking any rules!

So. Diatomaceous Earth (also known as D.E.). I happened upon this stuff while searching for a natural remedy for Bed Bugs for an older member of my family. She's very frail and can't be around certain toxins.

D.E. is made of "diatoms, single-celled marine micro-organisms that are found in abundance in large bodies of water."
There are NO side effects. At all. You just have to make sure to take it in moderation (1 tbsp a day for humans, for Chi's since they're so small it's 1/2 a teaspoon) or your body will detox itself too fast and you could have diarrhea (we've never experienced that). I make my family drink it, I give it to my kids in their chocolate milk, and we give it to our animals.

My daughter is almost 5, and was diagnosed with Autism when she was almost 3. She was completely nonverbal and would just sit there and scream. I took D.E. first for a few weeks until I was convinced it wouldn't hurt her (I'm really weary about these natural things) and less than a week after giving it to her, _she started to speak_. I cannot express how grateful I am for this substance.
Two of our foster dogs had fleas really bad, so I put this in their fur and in the carpet and we never saw another flea, our other dogs never got them either.



Here are the benefits....

*Lowering blood pressure and bad cholesterol
*Relieving sore joints
*Healthier skin and hair
*Healthier teeth and gums
*Harder nails
*Not only safe for pregnant women, but pregnant women and newborns NEED it
*D.E. is the only known substance to rid the body of heavy metals such as mercury
*Relief from Arthritis pain
*Incredased energy
*Regulated bowel movements
*Smoother complexion
*Sinus and cough relief
*It is estimated that there are more than 1,500 ways D.E. is beneficial to humans, plants, and animals.



Can't copy and paste off of my favorite D.E. site so I had to type a few bits out. Excuse my typos 

***** "Food Grade Diatomaceous Earth is a 100% natural and organic source of Silica, it is safe for the enviornment, pets, livestock, and people. Food Grade D.E. is not actually an "earth" but is the fossilized remains of microscopic shells created by one celled plants called DIATOMS.
Years ago the Silica in our food was adequate, but with todays hybrids and depleted soil, only about 1/3 of the Silica needed is supplied in our food. D.E. is a simple and inexpensive way to get the Silica your body needs."

***** "D.E. is 85% Amorphous Silica. Silica is the most plentiful element on eather, following oxygen, but there are very few foods that contain an adequate amount to supply the quanitiy of your bodily needs. Silica is crucial to bones, tendons, skin, cartilage, and blood vessels. Silica is even located in the blood itself and important organs such as the liver, heart, and lungs. The average human body holds approx. 7 grams of silica, a quantity far exceeding the figures for other important minerals such as iron."

***** "Silica does not accumulate in the body. It is water soluble and easily absorbed by the intestinal wall and rapidly excreted, so daily consumption is important. Studies have not found any negative side effects from too much Silica."

***** "Worms can prevent recovery from Parvo. It is not until the breeder actually sees a worm in feces or vomit (some worms you can't see with the naked eye) that they start to listen, but often this is after they've lost one, two, or more puppies. Worms can kill puppies and cause symptoms very similar to Parvo or Coccidia. Once a vet diagoses Parvo, they no longer test the puppy for anything else. "

There's so much more, but this post is long as it is 




Things to remember!
*Once you start worming with D.E., remember to feed EVERY day. If you *start one day and skip a few days, the build up of dead dying worms can *create dis-ease.
*Do not get D.E. in the eyes. D.E. is a drying agent and will dry out the eyes.
*Do not use heavily in carpet. Too much causes vacuum problems.
*Never use Pool Grade D.E. for anything other than the swimming pool.
*Remember, D.E. kills beneficial insects as well, so use accordingly.

Source: 
1) Diatomaceous Earth Human Use, Natural Health Benefits, and Information for Humans



So. Do you use Diatomaceous Earth? How has it helped you? Is there anything you have found that changed your life, that you wish you could just tell everyone?


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a massive bag of it! Live in the tropics so cockroaches of ALL species are a major problem, as are fleas, ticks, ants etc. 

Rather than call the pest control man in to spray his poison everywhere (I can't as I have open top fish aquariums & ponds) I got this stuff and it's been fantastic - dead cockies everywhere!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Is it the white powdery stuff? That's what my bf uses for bedbugs and its safe for pets as well


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

We use it for fleas, ants, spiders and other bugs! Love it!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mrs.J. (Nov 29, 2012)

^_____^
Do you guys take it, and give it to your pets?


----------

